# My most recent COVID project - video



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

And a patched together video...


----------



## Griff151 (Nov 30, 2020)

Very Nice


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Nice video! Thanks for posting.

Mark


----------



## Dad_Eh (Dec 13, 2020)

Nice, thanks and gave me an idea or two for getting into my 1st layout


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks all! 

Dad_eh, welcome to the Forum and hobby. This is a great place to have all your questions answered, a very helpful bunch.

Can I ask what part of Canada?


----------



## Dad_Eh (Dec 13, 2020)

MikeL said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Dad_eh, welcome to the Forum and hobby. This is a great place to have all your questions answered, a very helpful bunch.
> 
> Can I ask what part of Canada?


Hey Mike. I’m an hour or so East of the GTA. You?


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Dad_Eh said:


> Hey Mike. I’m an hour or so East of the GTA. You?


Hi Dad,

Montreal. You're probably not too far away from George's Trains, good selection and service (though I miss their Mount Pleasant location). During COVID my hobby shop (Hobby Junction - Dorval) was closed, so I ordered some stuff online from Credit Valley Railway (Mississauga). Excellent service.

Mike


----------



## Dad_Eh (Dec 13, 2020)

MikeL said:


> Hi Dad,
> 
> Montreal. You're probably not too far away from George's Trains, good selection and service (though I miss their Mount Pleasant location). During COVID my hobby shop (Hobby Junction - Dorval) was closed, so I ordered some stuff online from Credit Valley Railway (Mississauga). Excellent service.
> 
> Mike


Ohhh wow Mike you got a hobby shop too, nice one. For me, a lot of shops do t have the old British style engines. Found on in Vancouver so I may not have to order from the UK. At least I can use George’s for stock, scenery etc. Will be ordering the Digitrax EvodX pack from Otter Valley Railroad in Tilsonburg.... Next time I’m in Montreal, I’ll check in with you and get your store address.


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

Nice layout. I really like your TH&B switcher. I want TH&B locos and rolling stock in my under construction layout. Trouble is, I'm modelling N scale. Can't find any TH&B locos in N scale. I did find a few TH&B boxcars, so that's a start. I am considering painting my own locos. I have a CN switcher and a SOO Line GP9 that I am willing to sacrifice for the conversion. I have the proper paint colors and the proper decals. All I need now actually....is the nerve.


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

TommyB said:


> Nice layout. I really like your TH&B switcher. I want TH&B locos and rolling stock in my under construction layout. Trouble is, I'm modelling N scale. Can't find any TH&B locos in N scale. I did find a few TH&B boxcars, so that's a start. I am considering painting my own locos. I have a CN switcher and a SOO Line GP9 that I am willing to sacrifice for the conversion. I have the proper paint colors and the proper decals. All I need now actually....is the nerve.


Good luck Tommy, I'm sure you'll find the nerve - maybe just a quick beer first 

I started weathering cars, and began with the cheapest, ugliest car I had. Did I ruin it? Jury is still out on that ...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice TH&B switcher! What make is it? Did you paint it yourself?

I have 2 Proto 2000 GP7’s in that paint scheme......even though we never saw those here out west (Calgary).....

I’m lucky to have a great train store out here, Trains & Such, they buy estates and collections, and I find treasures there on a weekly basis.....


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

MikeL said:


> Good luck Tommy, I'm sure you'll find the nerve - maybe just a quick beer first
> 
> I started weathering cars, and began with the cheapest, ugliest car I had. Did I ruin it? Jury is still out on that ...


Yes, one cold beer before we get going....that's the Canadian way.
Both locos that I plan to convert are new purchases. DCC/Sound. So they don't come cheap here in Canada. But, I purchased them with the thought of re-painting them for the TH&B line. First, I want them to come out nice and clean. Sparkling, even. LOL Weathering will come at a later time. I have only recently come back to model railroading after many years away from it, and weathering is not something I got around to doing in the past. This time around I am taking the hobby more seriously, and going slowly and carefully along the way. I will definitely dip into weathering, and will approach it the same as you, by trying out my talent level on some el-cheapos to get started. Too bad flea markets are all shuttered due to the covid. Stay safe.


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Old_Hobo said:


> Nice TH&B switcher! What make is it? Did you paint it yourself?
> 
> I have 2 Proto 2000 GP7’s in that paint scheme......even though we never saw those here out west (Calgary).....
> 
> I’m lucky to have a great train store out here, Trains & Such, they buy estates and collections, and I find treasures there on a weekly basis.....



Thanks Old. No, I didn't paint it myself, and it is a Proto 2000 (I think). A member of our informal "club' when I lived in Toronto is a huge TH&B fan and guided me towards them. And like yourself, I never saw TH&B in Montreal.

My go-to LHS is Hobby Junction in Dorval. Decent selection and very knowledgeable. They also seem to have some estate and collections, though I miss the train shows (like we all do).

Mike


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Great video. Thanks for posting it.


----------

